# Moving to cyprus



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello all,
Me and my wife are hoping to move to cyprus march 2011,we are coming over in october to look at property in the area of protaras.We want to rent for 3 - 6 months at first so we can look at the best area to buy a property.we both currently work in retail my wife is store manager and i am a loss prevention investigator and we will be looking for work in similar roles if possiable.

We would be very grateful for any information regarding the below:

1.Bringing pets aboard?
2.Best rental places to use in cyprus?
3.Moving furnituare aboard best rates etc..?
4.Best companys to contact for our job roles?

Thank you.......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sedgee24 said:


> Hello all,
> Me and my wife are hoping to move to cyprus march 2011,we are coming over in october to look at property in the area of protaras.We want to rent for 3 - 6 months at first so we can look at the best area to buy a property.we both currently work in retail my wife is store manager and i am a loss prevention investigator and we will be looking for work in similar roles if possiable.
> 
> We would be very grateful for any information regarding the below:
> ...




Hi welcome to the forum.
Have you taken a bit of time to look at some of the old threads in here?
Many of your questions will already have been answered many times so it can help if you read some of the threads. Once you have done so ask any further questions you have and I am sure that people will be along to answer your questions.
If you go to the sticky thread on useful websites you will find some job sites on there and other websites which may be useful.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi welcome to the forum.
> Have you taken a bit of time to look at some of the old threads in here?
> Many of your questions will already have been answered many times so it can help if you read some of the threads. Once you have done so ask any further questions you have and I am sure that people will be along to answer your questions.
> If you go to the sticky thread on useful websites you will find some job sites on there and other websites which may be useful.
> ...



Thanks for that i will have a look through..


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
I am relocating to Cyprus in October and I am flying from manchester with my cat, I had to get a passport for him which was £255 and takes about 6 weeks after the injections and the blood tests, I am flying with Monarch who have a limited number of planes that can take animals, its was £375 for my cat to fly and only £75 for my ticket!! expensive but it was the only way to get him there with me. Thomsons also allow animals but they did nothing but mess me around, they advised me to me book the cat on abd then book my seat, I did this which was £340 for the cat but when i called back to book my seat they would only sell me a return ticket at £281!!! - cancelled the lot and booked with Monarch who so far have been really helpful.

all the best


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jodey1980 said:


> Hi,
> I am relocating to Cyprus in October and I am flying from manchester with my cat, I had to get a passport for him which was £255 and takes about 6 weeks after the injections and the blood tests, I am flying with Monarch who have a limited number of planes that can take animals, its was £375 for my cat to fly and only £75 for my ticket!! expensive but it was the only way to get him there with me. Thomsons also allow animals but they did nothing but mess me around, they advised me to me book the cat on abd then book my seat, I did this which was £340 for the cat but when i called back to book my seat they would only sell me a return ticket at £281!!! - cancelled the lot and booked with Monarch who so far have been really helpful.
> 
> all the best


hi, 
Thanks for your reply that is really helpful as we have got two cats to take with us.We should have plently of time to sort passports then as we are looking to relocate in march. What are you putting your cat into fly,have you purchased a special cat carrier or are you using a standard cat box?

Regards...


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

sedgee24 said:


> hi,
> Thanks for your reply that is really helpful as we have got two cats to take with us.We should have plently of time to sort passports then as we are looking to relocate in march. What are you putting your cat into fly,have you purchased a special cat carrier or are you using a standard cat box?
> 
> Regards...


Hi, If you are flying with Monarch they use a company called TFA, included in the £375 is a box for the cat to travel in which they post out to you when you book. Its very similar to a standard carry box but it meets all the legal requirements, metal door, certain size vents so the cat cant get his paws out and a secure metal lock. There really good I have been dealing with a lady called Sue and shes been great. You have to check the cat in 3 hours before you fly and then you collect him from the cargo office at Larnica airport, you have to pay 66euro handling fee to them when you collect them. The animals are transported in a separate cargo hold in the plan which is kept at a certain temp and left dark throughout the flight. 

All the best,


----------



## squishy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all,
Me and my wife are hoping to move to cyprus march 2011,we are coming over in october to look at property in the area of protaras.We want to rent for 3 - 6 months at first so we can look at the best area to buy a property.we both currently work in retail my wife is store manager and i am a loss prevention investigator and we will be looking for work in similar roles if possiable.be very careful about buying here at the moment although right now property has dramatically gone down in price. make sure that you do not buy any property unless the title deeds have been issued

We would be very grateful for any information regarding the below:

1.Bringing pets aboard?get a petpassport, which shows full vaccinations, have animal inspected by vet day before flight. monarch airlines do good rates for transporting animals, you must buy an approved animal carrier of the right size for the animal
2.Best rental places to use in cyprus?local ones, you will find cheaper rentals but they vary widely, so shop around
3.Moving furnituare aboard best rates etc..?mondial forwarding in london did us a superb deal and much cheaper then the other quotes we had
4.Best companys to contact for our job roles?don't know


----------



## cati (Jun 7, 2010)

My experience living and working here has not been pleasant. I wouldn't recommend moving to Cyprus to anyone. I am mercifully getting off the island in a few weeks and cannot wait!
My advice to you is to be prepared to deal with rude and largely anti-foreigner locals... Oh! and the driving... 
Good luck to you and your cats!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cati said:


> My experience living and working here has not been pleasant. I wouldn't recommend moving to Cyprus to anyone. I am mercifully getting off the island in a few weeks and cannot wait!
> My advice to you is to be prepared to deal with rude and largely anti-foreigner locals... Oh! and the driving...
> Good luck to you and your cats!


Hi Cati,

I am sorry to hear you have not had a good experience living here. 
If I remember correctly you are living in Nicosia and I have found that expats living in Nicosia are not as happy with Cyprus as those living in places like Larnaca and Paphos.
It seems that the people in Nicosia are are a totally different type of personality than others. I know that the Paphians detest Nicosians and vice versa. 
Good luck in your move and for the future.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## cati (Jun 7, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Cati,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you have not had a good experience living here.
> If I remember correctly you are living in Nicosia and I have found that expats living in Nicosia are not as happy with Cyprus as those living in places like Larnaca and Paphos.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words. I currently live in Nicosia, but also lived in Larnaca for a few months. Same difference. I am sorry to say that nothing could make me come back to Cyprus, ever. I have lived all over the world (Europe, Asia, USA, Middle East) and this is the first really negative experience in 30 years of expat life. Glad it's almost over.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

cati said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I currently live in Nicosia, but also lived in Larnaca for a few months. Same difference. I am sorry to say that nothing could make me come back to Cyprus, ever. I have lived all over the world (Europe, Asia, USA, Middle East) and this is the first really negative experience in 30 years of expat life. Glad it's almost over.


I too, am sorry that your experience has been a negative one. Can I ask how long you've been here? I too have experienced the nasty side of Cypriot 'hospitality' as I think virtually all those who have to work here go through a culture shock. You get to have a pretty thick skin eventually, and ultimately (I've found) once you get to know most Cypriots, there is a warm, gooey centre hidden by the tough exterior...


----------



## cati (Jun 7, 2010)

kimonas said:


> I too, am sorry that your experience has been a negative one. Can I ask how long you've been here? I too have experienced the nasty side of Cypriot 'hospitality' as I think virtually all those who have to work here go through a culture shock. You get to have a pretty thick skin eventually, and ultimately (I've found) once you get to know most Cypriots, there is a warm, gooey centre hidden by the tough exterior...


I have lived and worked here three long years and have never experienced anything gooey or warm. It's very unfortunate that it takes growing thick skin and waiting so long to find any hint of pleasantness in Cypriots... I am done!


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

squishy said:


> Hello all,
> Me and my wife are hoping to move to cyprus march 2011,we are coming over in october to look at property in the area of protaras.We want to rent for 3 - 6 months at first so we can look at the best area to buy a property.we both currently work in retail my wife is store manager and i am a loss prevention investigator and we will be looking for work in similar roles if possiable.be very careful about buying here at the moment although right now property has dramatically gone down in price. make sure that you do not buy any property unless the title deeds have been issued
> 
> We would be very grateful for any information regarding the below:
> ...


*Thank you for your comments we have not rushed into this move we have been planning this for some time.we are going to a place in the sun at the NEC on the 1st oct and are coming to cyprus on the 13th oct for 10 days.we are going to hire a car and look for the best area to rent with good routes to comute to places of work.

Regards.....*


----------

